# Big, Big Bucks in SC - start hunting in 71 days! Bucks in velvet will be available.



## Jim Boyd (Mar 2, 2008)

OK folks - here are the photos - these bucks were taken off of this club in the last several years. We are 4-5 members short of our goal of 16 men on roughly 3800 acres. 

If you want a QUALITY hunting experience, this is IT. 

There are several pay to hunt outfits in this area that are $150 - $250 per day.. the deer hunting is that good. 

Did you say turkeys? All but one member that turkey hunted this year limited out. (I think only about 4-5 guys hunted, however - virtually no pressure). 

Peas are going into the plots starting this weekend. 

I have deer cameras out and will have updates coming. 


Openings available in the lowcountry of SC. Very low number of hunters on large land. The ratio of land to hunters will be 200 acres per hunter, or better, depending on the total number of hunters that we end up with. There are currently about 3800 acres total and we want to end up at 16-18 members. If we do not get the members to cover all of the acres, portions will be subleased and we will, of course, keep the best land for the club.

12 month access for turkey and deer. Season starts 15 August, come get a deer in velvet. The memberships run from July 2008 through June of 2009. There are several tracts you can hunt, ranging from pure trophy managed tracts to "shoot whatever you want" tracts. We have a great population of deer along with some eye-popping bucks. 

Club house with cable, phone, screened porch, skinning rack with roof and concrete floor. We do not have a camping area. 

Terrain ranges from tracts adjacent to agricultural areas (this should be a great year for corn and soybeans), to pine plantations, mixed pines / hardwoods and vast hardwood swamps. 

These areas have a history of great bucks and are located in highly coveted Lexington, Orangeburg, Hampton and Colleton counties. 

The cost is $2000 per year, plus we pool the costs for the food plots. There are numerous food plots and there are currently 50 or so club stands, ranging from towers to basic leaners. 

Please pm or em if you are interested - jboyd1100s@aol.com. You may also call Wallace at 803.608.2410 - tell him Jim asked you to call. We have a work day scheduled for this Saturday coming up come see the land and look at some of the photos of previously taken bucks. We can show the property at almost any time. 

Thanks!


----------



## oldbetsy (Mar 2, 2008)

*south carolina land*

hi,how many new members are you looking for?
if theres no camping ,whats the lodging?
whats the limits ?
do you have any hogs on any of the tracks?
also,whats the acreage per county?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 3, 2008)

*info to OldBetsy*

OB, 

1000 acres that straddle the Bamberg / Colleton line. 

2000 acres in Hampton. 

300 acres in Orangeburg. 

523 acres that straddle the Lexington / Orangeburg line. 

We have a club house with kitchen, grille area, screen porch, etc and there are three bunkrooms with 4-6 bunks each. 

We are currently looking for 8 members - +/- depending on some existing members that may or may not rejoin. Some of the guys did not hardly hunt at all last year. 

Limits follow SC law, except:

1000 acres near Ehrhardt - trophy only. Second buck on this tract needs to exceed the first. There is no reason to shoot a 18" tall time 10 pt and then come back and shoot a 16" 8 point. 

2000 acres - 4 points on one side or better

The rest of the land is at your discretion. We have decided also, that at the 523 we will let the does go and shoot 8 pts or better. 

We are after mature bucks and would encourage any propective members to have that same mindset.

Thankfully, we do not have any hogs right now - although they are close. We have not found any rootings yet. As you know, the hogs tear up the plots and eat all of the corn we put out. If we have a wet year, they will likely expand out of the bottoms that they were "trapped into" last year. It was so dry, they did not roam much. 

Hope that helps!

Thanks - 

Jim


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 6, 2008)

*can show club this weekend!*

We have a work day Saturday if someone wants to come see what we are all about.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys - you are missing out on some great deer land... if you want to put a nice buck on the wall - this is a great place to do it.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 10, 2008)

*Time to look!*

Hey Guys - we have two new hunters that want to look at the property in the next couple of weeks... anyone want to join in?

Only an hour from Savannah or Augusta. 

We took a photo of a very nice, high tined 9 pointer on the weekend of Feb 23, he will be waiting on one of us! I will try to get an electronic copy and post it...


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 13, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt - great pictures coming - will try to post them on Wednesday


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 14, 2008)

*pics*

now added


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 5, 2008)

*Back to the top*

up and up


----------



## jharrell (Jun 5, 2008)

How is the bowhunting there? I only hunt with a bow, so if it is good I might be interested.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 6, 2008)

*PM sent*

you would likely be in paradise.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 6, 2008)

This is one of the best deer areas in SC.

The area around Erhardt is mostly QDM clubs and lots of agriculture. 

I would jump on this if I wasn't already in a club in SC.

Sounds like a good group.


----------

